

Manhattanhenge - joubert
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattanhenge

======
teilo
As much as this phenomenon should, theoretically be common in most major
cities, it turns out to be fairly rare. To achieve it, you need a city with
canyon-like streets (ala sky scrapers), a grid street layout without
"blockers" (curved streets, other buildings) getting in the way, and a fairly
unimpeded horizon, geologically speaking. Manhattan fits the bill perfectly.
Some other US cities...

